
Anatomy of a Fiat Currency Collapse - IfIEverCatchYou
https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/anatomy-of-a-fiat-currency-collapse
======
MattGaiser
I took a look at the prices of some of the items in the Chapwood index...

They claim the price of a gallon of milk in 2011 is $3.50. The USDA has the
current simple average price of a gallon of milk at $3.54 as of April 1st in
2020.

[https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/RetailMil...](https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/RetailMilkPrices.pdf)

The rest are not standardized items, so it is a bit difficult to find data,
but the discrepancy in milk prices makes me suspicious of this dataset. Is the
claim that all government departments are manipulating data?

------
IAmEveryone
conspiracy bullshit

